# Westboro church founder Fred Phelps dies



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*(CNN)* -- Fred Phelps -- the founding pastor of a Kansas church known for its virulently anti-gay protests at public events, including military funerals -- has died, the church said Thursday.
The 84-year-old died of natural causes at 11:15 p.m. Wednesday, according to church spokesman Steve Drain.
Phelps founded Westboro Baptist Church of Topeka, Kansas, in 1955 and molded it in his fire-and-brimstone image. Many members of the small congregation are related to Phelps through blood or marriage.
In a statement Thursday, the church chided the "world-wide media" for "gleefully anticipating the death."
"God forbid, if every little soul at the Westboro Baptist Church were to die at this instant, or to turn from serving the true and living God, it would not change one thing about the judgments of God that await this deeply corrupted nation and world."
According to Westboro, the church has picketed more than 53,000 events, ranging from Lady Gaga concerts to funerals for slain U.S. soldiers. Typically, a dozen or so church members -- including small children -- will brandish signs that say "God Hates ****" and "Thank God for Dead Soldiers."
Phelps was often called "the most hated man in America," a label he seemed to relish.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/20/us/westboro-church-founder-dead/


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Rot in Hell you Douchebag.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Who says there's no good news out there?


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## skeet732 (Jan 3, 2011)

Now the heat comes to him. I believe God has a special place in hell for him and his family.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

skeet732 said:


> Now the heat comes to him. I believe God has a special place in hell for him and his family.


Kinda like that scene in Ghost with Patrick Swayze, where all the shadows drag that guy to Hell.

Please Note: I do not own a copy of Ghost.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

RodneyFarva said:


> Please Note: I do not own a copy of Ghost.


Your gynecologist told you to get rid of it because it was throwing off your estrogen levels, right?


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> Kinda like that scene in Ghost with Patrick Swayze, where all the shadows drag that guy to Hell.
> 
> Please Note: I do not own a copy of Ghost.


A better scene would be in the mummy when he gets dragged off at end... But yours works too. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Free Vietboy Eitech to the first mod to update his av: ;-)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/72/Ghost_pottery_wheel.jpg


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Think of how completely opposite factions of people came together in disgust at Fred Phelps and his poor excuse for a church. Conservatives, liberals, gay rights activists, veterans groups, patriot guard riders, etc., all outraged at their sick method of protesting.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hank Moody said:


> Can we boycott his funeral?


I would say go for it! ... but we are much better then that.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*No Funeral, After Death Of Westboro Church Founder Fred Phelps*

www.wibw.com/.../Family-Member-Confirms-Fred-*Phelps*-H...‎

Cached
WIBW‑TV

Loading...

3 days ago - Fred _*Phelps*_ Sr., the former head of the Westboro Baptist Church, _*died*_ late Wednesday night, according to son Timothy _*Phelps*_.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Can we boycott his funeral?

Please do, I'm not going to waste any energy on someone who protested Mr. Rogers funeral.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

At least they get denied the funeral, but I disagree with all that turn the other cheek crap and their request was an invitation. They don't care that much.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Buh-bye!


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Hank Moody said:


> Can we boycott his funeral?


 To boycott it would imply that I was originally going to go to it. Sorry Fred need to get these TPS reports done.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

BxDetSgt said:


> To boycott it would imply that I was originally going to go to it. Sorry Fred need to get these TPS reports done.


Don't forget to use the new cover sheet. Did you get the memo? We'll get you another copy.


----------

